# Need Help - All White Semo Imprints Transfers



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone done an all white transfer from Semo? If so, please tell me what settings you used.

It's an all white design going on a black shirt. I'm using a Hotronix 16x20 autoclam.

I've tried these settings.

12 sec @ 400, wait 5 sec, peel (the best of the 3 but still doesn't look like all the ink adhered on all of the design)

10 sec @ 400, wait 5 sec, peel (look ok but still not adhering like I feel it should)

7 sec @ 400, wait 10 sec, peel (worst of the three, couple places where ink is peeling)

Looking at what I just typed it seems like more time may help but everything is so hot already I can't imagine more time would be good. Maybe it is too hot and part of the ink isn't adhering. I don't know. Please help.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you tried a cold peel just a thought I had some from them and was never told but they worked great when I cold peeled them? Also try cutting the transfer in sections as you try different things wont waste a lot of transfers nor shirts.

I also like to rub the top of the paper with a old tee shirt a little when the lid pops up and before I peel. Got luck I know it can be frustrating....


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

VERY FIRM Pressure. Rubbing the transfer was also part of my instructions. I had to set my pressure as high as I could and still be able to close the press. I ended up putting a step stool in front of my press so I could get leverage to close the press (we are vertically challenged). I had black transfers also which peeled so much better. Evidently white is harder to do for some reason. All in all, the white ones did fine once I found the right combo of pressure and cool down time. Be sure to prepress the shirt. I was putting the white on black Gildan 2000. The black transfers went on various colors.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't really get the high pressure bit. I've done tests with both good and problematic transfers at various pressures and there was no difference except at very low pressures (poor adhesion) and very high pressures (bleeding). I suspect that if you need leverage to close your press to get adhesion there is something wrong with it, it shouldn't take that much pressure to apply a transfer.

To the OP, your transfers maybe over cured. If you have problems now, chances are they will not wear or wash well.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. You do need firm pressure. If your able to take a sheet of notebook paper
and clamp it down about halfway and then pull on other half...you should not be able to
move the paper easily...actually it really shouldnt move at all without a tearing...try that
in several areas of your press...this will ensure you have good pressure..then follow the
instructions given as to time and proper heat....i believe from what i read your problem is
pressure related


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Good transfers do not need that much pressure. If you need that much pressure they will probably peel prematurely.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

All "good" plastisol transfers need to have proper pressure (amung other factors) to ensure it will adhere to the garmet.

They need to be printed at a pressure and temperature sufficient enough to allow the jelled ink to release from the paper ...since most 
Heat presses do not have a pressure setting my reccomending that you clamp a sheet of notebook paper and tighten the pressure to ensure it doesnt 
come out without tearing has in my 22 years of experience worked well for most if not all of the customers i reccomend it to...and to my knowledge
"overpressuring it" will not cause peeling....overheating it will and underheating it will cause it not to release...

but too much pressure? 

sure i guess you could apply so much pressure that you'll damage your machine or develop "popeye" arms...im not reccomending that...what im saying is that if you try clamping a notebook sheet down and adjusting the pressure to where it will not move without tearing then that will ensure that there is enough pressure to adequately press your transfer.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do know that proper pressure and heat make a difference. Check your press to make sure it is really at the right heat by using one of the heat test kits or a heat gun from the auto parts store. Rubbing the transfer firmly before peeling helps also. I have one of those heat erasers that looks kind of like a white board eraser.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

In my experience with many different heat transfer manufacturers and printing my own transfers, if you need very high pressure, the transfers are overcured and will probably peel prematurely.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

wormil said:


> In my experience with many different heat transfer manufacturers and printing my own transfers, if you need very high pressure, the transfers are overcured and will probably peel prematurely.


Then the problem is that the transfer was overcured
and of course an overcured transfer will peel prematurely regardless of whether your using proper
pressure, high pressure, etc... A properly cured transfer will print at firm pressure but will not print properly if you dont have enough pressure applied...otherwise why not use an iron.. you need proper temp and proper pressure applied at a time interval sufficient enough for the transfer to peel smoothly from the release paper---i never
did reccomend very high pressure...what i said was
that if you clamp a sheet of notebook paper and are
not able to pull it out without tearing then that should be enough pressure to apply your transfer
with --- it doesnt take very high pressure to accomplish that...and what if it did?? what if that was too much pressure?? that doesnt cause your print to peel prematurely....the overcuring by the transfer manufacturer did that....

My experience tells me that a properly manufactured transfer will withstand being pressed at proper pressure (my reccomendation via sheet testing) as well as very high pressure (turning up pressure to where its almost maxed out) ...the drawback i see from using very high pressure is more "work" done by you and the press than necessary which may lead to a shorter work life.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

franktheprinter said:


> ...what i said was
> that if you clamp a sheet of notebook paper and are
> not able to pull it out without tearing then that should be enough pressure to apply your transfer...


I had that comment about standing on a stool stuck in my head when I posted last night but that wasn't you, sorry about the confusion. Tonight I tried your paper test for the first time and it only required middling pressure so I apparently I was arguing and agreeing at the same time.


----------

